# Need Expertise - buying electric clippers



## shepherdO (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey folks, 

I'm looking into buying some electric clippers, if nothing else for crutching my ewes.  I tried with the hand shears this spring and it was very hard.  Took forever (like, 45 minutes per sheep) and in the end it barely did anything.  I will typically have about a dozen ewes per year, by the way.

Anyhoo, I'm thinking of purchasing an economy brand - I KNOW, I should just invest in something decent, but the funds aren't there.  At the same time I don't want to buy something that's guaranteed to break and therefore be a complete waste of money.

Seeing as I'm not looking for something to last for shearing an entire flock, do you think any of the models below might be okay?  I don't know tons about wattage, volts, etc. beyond the basics.

https://www.amazon.com/LCDCM-Electr...s&qid=1563315432&s=gateway&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Missyee-Clip...+sheep+shears&qid=1563315432&s=gateway&sr=8-3

https://www.amazon.com/PanelTech-El...+sheep+shears&qid=1563315432&s=gateway&sr=8-5

Hopefully those links are allowed and give you an idea, 
Thanks, 
ShepherdO

PS - can't wait to show you pics of my new Texel Ram which I'll be bringing home in a couple weeks!


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 16, 2019)

Huh....

No idea.

I would pick the one with the most stars and cross my fingers.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 16, 2019)

I would go with the 2nd or 3rd...the reviews on the 3rd one are really good!


----------

